# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  How long's the break this time?

## contradiction

Does anyone know when it's back?

----------


## thestud2k7

my guess would be after the olympics

----------


## contradiction

When's that then? I don't even know for how long the Olympics is on!

----------


## Perdita

> When's that then? I don't even know for how long the Olympics is on!


July 25th - 12th August

----------

contradiction (26-07-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> When's that then? I don't even know for how long the Olympics is on!


July 25th - 12th August

----------


## contradiction

Yup just read on Digital Spy that Casualty returns on 18th August.

----------

